# How to void the warranty on your 2011 S Works Tarmac SL3 (aka Drilling for Di2!)



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

As I mentioned in a previous thread, I'm working on a 2011 Specialized S Works Tarmac SL3 which is getting modified for a custom Shimano Dura Ace Di2 wiring job.

What this means is instantly voiding the warranty on the frame by drilling holes into a brand new frame!  Good thing, it wasn't my frame!  The frame actually belongs to the shop owner, who thinks that the typical aftermarket Di2 wiring (taping it to the outside of the tubes) is just hideous. So, with that, he gave his blessing for me to drill away!

To answer the first question, YES, I was very nervous about drilling into the frame. Potential chipping paint, overdrilling holes, the whole 9 yards. Fortunately, it went off without a hitch.

The first was to drill for the main harness. Since there is no access hole for the down tube, I had to make my own...










You can see the rubber grommet (which I had to source) to nearly seal the hole while allowing for the cable to go in. More on this later.

The second hold was where the main harness would "come out" to meet the front controllers (junction). I decided to replicate the hole on my Giant TCR Advanced SL, which has a hole close to the rear brake cable stop, just under the top tube, near the head tube. See in pic below...










With both holes drilled, time to CUT the Shimano Di2 harness. The reason for this is because the "head" of the harness connections are actually quite large. By cutting it, I can sneak the cut end of the harness into the top tube first, and fish it through the hole made under the down tube, near the bottom bracket. Of course, I had to carefully solder the 5 wires together (ultra thin!) and heat shrink them up. After testing the connection to make sure the soldering was good, I sealed it up and stuffed it into the downtube. Looks nice and clean!

Next, was drilling holes for the alumnium nutserts to mount the battery holder. This drilling made me really nervous since it the tube if very thin and I didn't want it to poke through the other side! Fortunately, this didn't happen. This puts the battery holder under the non-drive chainstay. It is very secure, and very tidy. 

You can see the battery mounted in this picture. Also in this picture, is where I had already cut the front derailleur cable, extending the wiring, and soldering it back together through the existing front derailleur hole (for standard cables). Fortunately, no drilling necessary. 










The rear derailleur wire was not drilled and hidden, as it is a pretty straight shot to the rear derailleur so that will be taped in place with the Shimano cable wire securing tape.

I'm sure people will ask about the "strength" of frame which is now drilled. Honestly, since the rider of this frame is really light (maybe 135lbs) and the frame is tiny (XS), I seriously doubt the 2 holes on the downtube and top tube would really be an issue. The two tiny holes for the battery mount may be of concern, but we'll have to see.

We're waiting on a few more parts (calipers, stem, seatpost) before it's ready to go!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

nice-- thanks for sharing!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmm, that bikes looks very familiar. I know! I was actually holding that bike yesterday and helped the owner change the top caps on it. And the Di2 work on it looks super clean. Too bad i missed the ride yesterday.


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

robertg said:


> Hmmm, that bikes looks very familiar. I know! I was actually holding that bike yesterday and helped the owner change the top caps on it. And the Di2 work on it looks super clean. Too bad i missed the ride yesterday.


Hey RobertG...sorry we missed you on the ride. There still more I'd like to add to the bike, but it depends on what Mark wants to do.

Onto the next project!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Sweet!

I thought about doing this to my 2010 SL3 when I got Di2. I didn't though so it's good to see somebody has! :thumbsup:  

Cheers!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Impressive.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work - thanks for posting!

Are those the Wheels Manufacturings' BB30 shims? How are they working out? Are you using them with DA 7900 cranks? Thanks!


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Job well done on the modification! Can we see some pictures of the whole bike?


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

BikeArmsRace said:


> Hey RobertG...sorry we missed you on the ride. There still more I'd like to add to the bike, but it depends on what Mark wants to do.
> 
> Onto the next project!


Hello,

Any news from this neon red custom frame ?


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

After this was finished, it hasn't gotten a lot of ride time. It's actually going to get even less now that the arrival of the new 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL Rabobank frames have started to arrive.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your talent!...clean install.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

BikeArmsRace said:


> After this was finished, it hasn't gotten a lot of ride time. It's actually going to get even less now that the arrival of the new 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL Rabobank frames have started to arrive.


oh no..please leave us more picture of this custom di2 installation before Rabobank arrive.

THX
jérôme


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Let's look the di2 integration work done by Concept64 on my Sl3 Neon, Enjoy ;-)

go on concept64 on youtube


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

jeje91 said:


> Let's look the di2 integration work done by Concept64 on my Sl3 Neon, Enjoy ;-)
> 
> go on concept64 on youtube


Can you provide a link, couldn't find it.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pictures. I am about to do the same to my SL3.
It will be done by somebody local who has done it more than a few times.
I like where you mounted the battery, but I am going to start using the conventional water bottle mount.
Might change to a seat post battery at some point.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Specialized Tarmac SL3


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is my Ultegra Di2 conversion on my SL3.
Have not had a chance to ride it yet due to rain and now sick.
Just test riding around the block shifting seems awesome though.


----------



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you have to do any drilling?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

geoteacher said:


> Did you have to do any drilling?


Yes, 4 small holes.
I found somebody locally who has done it before and paid him to do mine.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice!

The only thing I hate about my bike is the top tube cable.


----------



## jkohut (Feb 27, 2013)

Who did you have do the install, looking to do the same to my project yellow sl3, Does yours have the osbb or gxp setup?


----------

